# I5 2500k vs Phenom II X4 940 BE



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello I have an opprtunity to buy a second-hand i5 2500k with mobo for approx $122 dollars (I will need to buy new RAM..

In gaming is the 2500 k a worthwhile upgrade???

the net gives different respones...theoretically I think it's a upgrade but have read for and against it reviews on forums..

anyone with real life experience of this upgrade ...or any techie whocan advise....note use in gaming

thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have the i2500k running at 4.5 it's very good for gaming, very easy to overclock (read my guide in the overclocking section) and it does what it supposed to do.

I always go intel though as imo they are superior to AMD but then again I think the best performance from computers is always to do with getting the hardware such as RAM and motherboard spot on.

BTW no need in getting a K processor if you are not going to overclock.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

REMA1 said:


> Hello I have an opprtunity to buy a second-hand i5 2500k with mobo for approx $122 dollars (I will need to buy new RAM..
> 
> In gaming is the 2500 k a worthwhile upgrade???


The i5 2500k is an improvement and $122 is a good deal if the Mobo is good quality.
Brand & Model of the Mobo?


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks for the replies ...I should know mobo tonight ,,,will post have aq good day.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello *so is this a worthwhile update for $122*
Mobo is Gigabyte z68x-ud4-b3 
GIGABYTE - Moderkort - Socket 1155 - GA-Z68X-UD4-B3 (rev. 1.0)

and Intel 15 2500k...which I believe is sandy-bridge??(says not overclocked much , which I can believe as he has been using stock-cooler)

Present mobo is Asus M4n72e
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M4N72E/

and phenom pii x64 940 be

AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD Phenom

GPU IS AMD XFX 7870. psu CORSAIR TX 750 W
I'd need new RAM as present ram is ddr2

(any recommendations on RAM áppreciated)


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

posted twice..sorry


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

PS just to check ...the motherboard has had an OEM windows OS installed.

I can simply buy a new OEM windows OS version and install it ?????


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If your using an old hard drive with windows on it you will have to do a repair installation using a new version of windows. and reinstall all your drivers.

The cpu shouldn't be overclocked at all on a stock cooler, you should use an aftermarket cooler for overclocking.

GSKILL and corsair are the best RAM


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

hello thanks for the reply...what i meant to ask was that when you build a system and install an OEM version of windows I believe that windows is then "tied" to that motherboard

I assume it is ok though to take that motherboard and install a new windows OEM version on that mobo?
thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

G.Skill or Corsair for RAM- 2x2 or 2x4GB matched pair of 1600MHz.

The OS is tied to the Mobo that was used when the OS is installed. You can/will need to reinstall the OS using a retail version of the OS.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

That's a pity that it has to be a retail OS...doubles price :-(


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It can be an OEM disc that is purchased but not a OEM disc that was included with a PC.
Example of purchased OEM: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Newegg.com


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

that's good news!


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Real world experience with the OEM disk is to installit on yournew machine,
Phone the microsoft activation line and say you changed the motherboard.

You will be allowed to do it once!


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Original owner is probably keeping OS though....I'll just buy an oem win 8

Anyone any insight into if this is a real upgrade??

Mobo + cpu = 800kr , new OS win 8.1 =900 kr , New RAM =800 , New heatsink =600

Total cost for upgarde 3100 kr / approx US $480

Worth the upgrade??


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Only you can determine if it's a cost effective investment.
The CPU is an improvement.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Only you can determine if it's a cost effective investment.
> The CPU is an improvement.


There in lies the problem..I don't have enough technical know-how to make that decision. Reading what I can has left me uncertain.

But thanks all for helping as much as possible:smile:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I would go for the upgrade but ditch windows 8, unless you have a touch screen monitor. imo windows 8 isn't as good as windows 7 unless you have the touchscreen capability.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above^
The CPU upgrade is an improvement for certain.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

The 2500k will not bottleneck any game for some time. There's still very little difference in gaming performance between Sandybridge and Haswell.


Your current CPU can cut it, but will hold you back on some games if you have a high-end GPU.


----------

